# Any DIY Stores near Alcobaca/Caldas



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Our house is almost completed, :clap2: but once in, there’s going to be a million and one things to do. Specially in the garden/land. 

What I’m after is some good DIY stores in the Alcobaca/Caldas da Rainha area. Tried some names on the web (Leroy Merlin, Bricor) but got nothing near.

Any location most welcome.

Many thanks, RoystonB


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Aki in Caldas, leave the a8 at the sign for industrial area, turn right and bingo. Or Bricomarche in Alcobaca.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Get to know your local builders merchants, you'll be very surprised at ranges they carry, including a lot of "gardening/land" related items, generally better priced


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

As stated before AKI in Caldas, there is also a garden centre in Foz de Arehlo just up the road from Caldas, there are a number of smaller Portuguese businesses along the tornada road going into Caldas that seem to supply DIY/Garden accessories


----------

